# Malinois Stud dog



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Greeting, I am looking to Stud my dog out, He is 3 yrs old, Belium Malinois, Extremley powerfull and very serious in the work, He is also very clea in the head and can turn it off and on in seconds, I have been approached by some top trainers with interest in buying him but he is not for Sale. I have worked some great Military and Police dogs and have never come across a dog this powerfull. John Soars Said "his power is unbelievable" Ivan Balabanov said" he is a spectacular dog" I would like to breed with him to keep his lines going. Below is his 7 gen pedigree. The people who have seen this say its a pwoerfull pedigree. I dont have a business, I am just a guy who got lucky to have a dog like this. There are not many decoys that have been able to control his agression, but at the same time I can let him be around people of all ages and all he wants to do is play. Please let me know what you think.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/7/printer/906071.html 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/906071.html


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Eric FAvetta said:


> Greeting, I am looking to Stud my dog out, He is 3 yrs old, Belium Malinois, Extremley powerfull and very serious in the work, He is also very clea in the head and can turn it off and on in seconds, I have been approached by some top trainers with interest in buying him but he is not for Sale. I have worked some great Military and Police dogs and have never come across a dog this powerfull. John Soars Said "his power is unbelievable" Ivan Balabanov said" he is a spectacular dog" I would like to breed with him to keep his lines going. Below is his 7 gen pedigree. The people who have seen this say its a pwoerfull pedigree. I dont have a business, I am just a guy who got lucky to have a dog like this. There are not many decoys that have been able to control his agression, but at the same time I can let him be around people of all ages and all he wants to do is play. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/7/printer/906071.html
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/906071.html


 
Where are you located?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Writing a testimonial on how great your dog is and dropping names without posting any video of him working is only making you look silly.

Try it the other way around, we all love watching great dogs work, right?


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Im Located in New Jersey near NY feel free to contact me at 862-226-9509 if you have any questions


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Writing a testimonial on how great your dog is and dropping names without posting any video of him working is only making you look silly.
> 
> Try it the other way around, we all love watching great dogs work, right?


And your hating for people talking good of his own dogs come from?

A nice question would be better or maybe Changing your browser page if you are not interested on his dog?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

No hating at all cesar, but how do I know if I'm interested or not without seeing him work?


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the only video I have of him right now, Its a short clip. A guy I know that owns k9unlimited video taped this short session for me....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UROAji-RB50

It doesnt really show how good IMO he is but i think it shows some of the power he has, He will be going for his SCH1 very soon


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas said:


> And your hating for people talking good of his own dogs come from?
> 
> A nice question would be better or maybe Changing your browser page if you are not interested on his dog?


Please please!!! tell me you don't own a German Shepherd


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

It does sound a bitt like a TV shop ad:
John Soars Said "his power is unbelievable" Ivan Balabanov said" he is a spectacular .... And for the low price of not 500 $ not 300 $ but ONLY 299 $ you gett al the nice humping you want 

The dog might be good, What do I know. It just lookt kind of funny


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

His pedigree is pretty interesting, the work was ok. I think you are right you would have to breed to him to see what he can produce. That video is too short. 

Good luck finding someone to breed to, and let us know how it turns out. No one wants to breed to Buko either. LOL

I am curious, what you would look for in a breeding ? I guess what kind of pedigree and what not.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Please please!!! tell me you don't own a German Shepherd


lol nop


----------

